# Croatian (BCS): Zabiti nož u leđa (IT)



## CROATIAN GIRL

Ciao, može li mi netko reći kako se ovaj izraz kaže na talijanskom ili engleskom jeziku?


----------



## slavic_one

Betray?


----------



## CROATIAN GIRL

Betray bi bilo izdati... ok, to je isto značenje. možda Englezi ni nemaju posebno izraz kao mi  btw hvala ti na odgovoru


----------



## CROATIAN GIRL

Da te pitam nešto usput, po tvome mišljenju, koliko je ruski sličan našem jeziku? koliko se brzo može naučiti? slušajući ga malo, meni je puno sličniji slovenskome.


----------



## sauge

Stab in the back; plunge the knife into somebody's back. 
Tako kaže moj Bujas. Veli da fraza ima i doslovno i figurativno značenje.


----------



## slavic_one

Stab in the back bi moglo biti, obzirom da imaju izraz tipa "watch your back"..
Što se tiče ruskog.. svi slavenski jezici su slični, osobno se sporazumjevam na večini istočno-slavenskih jezika i ako imaš interesa i smisla za to se daju naučiti bez većih poteškoća. Premalo znam slovenski da bi komentirao to, ali npr. kajkavski je dosta sličan


----------



## CROATIAN GIRL

Hvala vam puno na odgovorima  nisam zbilja znala dali uopće postoji ta fraza na engleskome. thanks još jednom


----------



## Majalj

Imaš glagol _to backstab _s tim značenjem.


----------



## nexy

Zabiti noz u ledja = pugnalare alla schiena.


----------



## Azazel81

nexy said:


> Zabiti noz u ledja = pugnalare alla schiena.


 
Hi,

Actually we would say: "pugnalare alle spalle". "Pugnalare alla schiena" is not wrong though... but I guess it's all a matter of common usage.

And like someone else already said, in English it's "to backstab".


----------



## CROATIAN GIRL

Thanks for your answers and thank you, Azazel


----------

